# Service Stabilitrak/Traction Control



## macminn18 (Sep 25, 2013)

I bought a used 2012 Cruze with 14,000 on it. I like it so far, but have a problem with it. It has 20,000 miles on it, and last night out of the blue it started running rough, and the service stabilitrak message came on, as did the service traction control. 

Made it to work, shut it off for a few minutes, same thing when I turned it back on. Tried it again this morning and no change, still comes on.

This is a dumb question, but it's been so long since I owned a car under warranty I don't know how this works. do I have to go to a dealer for warranty work?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Take it to your preferred Chevy dealership. This car is still under warranty.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## macminn18 (Sep 25, 2013)

Is a tow covered? I'm afraid to drive it. The engine light started flashing just as I pulled in the garage.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

macminn18 said:


> Is a tow covered? I'm afraid to drive it. The engine light started flashing just as I pulled in the garage.


Towing should be covered, but call your dealership to be sure as towing and rentals are paid for by the dealership then there reimbursed by G.M

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

macminn18, 

If you would like any assistance with this concern please let me know. You can private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and the name of your GM dealership. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Your dealer should have it towed for you . do ask for a loaner car for the inconvenience , Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes with this little annoyance to your life .


----------



## thebus1 (Jan 20, 2014)

After two months of service stabiltrac,reduced engine power and my car stalling,Chevy put in a new throttle body pedal sensor.ran good for a month. 12 degrees yesterday morning. Started the car engine light was flashing and service stabiltrac light was on I solved the problem and traded it in on a new Ford.Thanks Chevy.


----------



## poscruze13 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have a 2013 and when I bought it in Feb. of 2014 it was great with 33,000 miles! Then I moved and I now drive 20+ miles of dirt road every day. My service stabilitrak/traction controls lights came on and off my DIC. Then I hit a rock and it broke a connection at the back of the fuel line but I was able to do a temp fix on it. Then after about 6 months of that I went out one day and my car wouldn't turn over. Had to take it to the dealership and they told me it was the ECM that went out and it had 60,000 miles on it. While at the dealership I had them fix the recalls, fuel line (which somehow included the fuel pump? and they said it was my fault a connection in the fuel pump broke but that would have been another issue all on it's own), and I did inform them of the stabilitrak/traction control light. I got my car back after almost a month and my check engine light was on when I got it back, which wasn't on when I took it to the dealer. It still does the stabilitrak/traction control thing and the check engine light starts flashing. Also they charged me labor for all the recall work and warranty work on replacing the ECM. They threw out the old fuel pump before I got there so we wouldn't see that it was their fault for the broken connection. So after $1,200 and about a month without a car it left the dealership with a light on that wasn't on when I took it there and it still does one of the main things I asked them to look at. And not to mention they didn't reprogram the electric start! Sorry for the rant but I'm at a loss as to what is causing the lights.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Why would you remove your car from the dealership with the light still on?

All you've done is screwed yourself out of, what sounds like a lot of money.

Same question.....Why did you pay for repairs that were 'supposed' recalls?

The moment you paid the bill and removed the car you essentially agreed the arrangement and the repairs were satisfactory......you don't have much of a leg to stand on now.

But the whole story you've provided seems to be, IMO, missing certain elements.......currently, I am left to think there is more to it......like you had a discussion sometime during the service event that soured the whole process.

Otherwise, this is a service event that is a fail at all steps....I can't even make a suggestion.

Rob


----------



## Ms.Sashe80 (Jul 8, 2016)

After reading these posts on the Stabilitrak/Traction Control alert, I'm still puzzled. What does this mean and what needs to be done? I have a 2013.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Ms.Sashe80 said:


> After reading these posts on the Stabilitrak/Traction Control alert, I'm still puzzled. What does this mean and what needs to be done? I have a 2013.


First step is to read the code. Go to an autoparts store and have them read the codes for you and then report them back here in order. Most auto parts stores will do this at no charge. The Stabilitrak/TC alerts are most likely secondary - even a loose gas cap will trigger them.


----------



## tdford5 (Mar 5, 2018)

what if the negative cable does NOT fix the stabilink error ??


----------



## geo81mm (Feb 15, 2011)

tdford5 said:


> what if the negative cable does NOT fix the stabilink error ??


I was having this same issue, turned out to be the rear wheel sensor that was bad and causing the lights on the DIC. I made the mistake of going to dealer and paying $266 with tax and EPA fees. The part itself was only $35 at the dealer and I found online for $10. 
You can easily replace it yourself, just find out which one it is first, each wheel has one.


----------



## Rsillin79 (Sep 9, 2019)

Have 2014 chevy cruze Stabilitrak/Traction Control alert popped on and say port 4 is bad changed all 4 plugs and no change wondering if there is a recall or if dealer should check it out.


----------

